# Picture - Loki's overbite



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

He was calm after his walk so I was able to lay him in my lap to get a good picture. You can see just how short the lower jaw is. Let's hope it grows now that the teeth are gone. Cone comes off tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## M&J (Mar 1, 2016)

Wishing the best for the little fellow. He has been through so much!!!0


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! That's pretty impressive!!! We used to have a working Border Collie on the horse farm where I worked. My room mate, the farm owner, had been able to get her because she had quite an overbite (though not quite as severe as Loki's... She didn't need teeth pulled). We used to affectionately call her "Needle Nose".  At least with all the facial hair on a Havanese, you won't even be able to see it on him!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So happy the cone is coming off tomorrow. It's been a long time coming. Take good care!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Loki is going to be so happy to get that cone off! Hope goes well for your little one now!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hoping the little guy gets a break for now. i keep thinking how lucky he is to have you as his mom. I know soooo many people that sadly wouldn't want to or be able to care for him like you are doing. Kudos to you!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

boomana said:


> Hoping the little guy gets a break for now. i keep thinking how lucky he is to have you as his mom. I know soooo many people that sadly wouldn't want to or be able to care for him like you are doing. Kudos to you!


Thanks. But I caved in tonight. It is only 12 hours to our dentist appt. I couldn't take watching him mope around one more minute and he desperately needed a bath. I took the cone off to bath him and he is so happy I don't have the heart to put it back on. He is running zanies through the house which he hasn't done in 2 weeks. I am so happy to see my puppy!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

awww sweet guy cone free!!!! I'll bet he feels great! 
That is quite the overbite hopefully as you say now it will grow. I probably mentioned my friends mini aussie with a pretty significant overbite and it doesn't phase him in the least.

PS I would have caved early too


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Cone free and clean. He's lovin' life now. You're a good Hav Mom.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Yay, a free, happy Havie!! So glad he has healed and the cone is off. I wanted to post a pic of our Australian Cattle Dog, Luke. We got him at 3 m and he was developing an overbite, really he already had one. We took him anyways knowing what we might be facing. He had a couple dental procedures early on and still ended up with an overbite. He isn't a conformation dog, but he is 11 y old now and has been the best pet and performance dog. He hasn't had any health issues (except a broken leg), which was just Heeler rowdiness, and has never had any issues eating or chewing. What I'm trying to say is Loki might not end up being a perfect conformation dog, but I'm guessing he'll be the best companion and have a full, healthy, active life ahead!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Loki such a handsome boy! Be a good boy Loki and behave I know it's really work for you soon.


----------



## njsmommy (Apr 19, 2016)

How is Loki doing, Barbara?


----------

